# lathe won't start up



## Dardworker (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi everyone...

I am a new member. I have a Jet 1236 lathe that hums when it starts up
but the motor does not spin. I removed the black coweling on the motor
and air hosed the inside of the motor. When I spun the silver pulley
(looks like an airplane prop) with the motor turned on it started to operate normally. Can anyone tell me why the motor won't turn when the lathe is turned on? Has anyone experienced this same problem? 

Thank you.

Dardworker


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds like a start capacitor needs replacing. There should be at least 1 hump on the side of the motor. Under that metal hump is a capacitor that helps start the motor. See what it's rating is and get one just like it. Get one with the same MFD or μF, as well as voltage.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

+1 to check the starter capacitor.

Worth taking a look at this thread to attempt to diagnose if not the starter capacitor.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/repair-your-bandsaw-other-motor-crash-course-46405/

It could also be a stuck centrifugal switch. Located on the fan end. Check this is moving freely. Normally creates a "click" when the motor starts spinning and another click when you turn off and the motor spins down.

If the centrifugal switch is still engaged, and not open, the starter capacitor circuit is not energized.


----------



## Bluesssman (Jan 31, 2014)

I had the same thing with a table saw I purchased. A $7 capacitor fixed everything. Here is where I purchased it, http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/h...110-125-volt-start-capacitor-216-259-mfd-216b

Hope this helps...

Gary


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

It could also be the start windings in the motor. 

But I would start with the capacitor. How long have you had it?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Bluesssman said:


> I had the same thing with a table saw I purchased. A $7 capacitor fixed everything. Here is where I purchased it, http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/h...110-125-volt-start-capacitor-216-259-mfd-216b
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> Gary


Well you can't just put any capacitor on a motor. Each has it's own mfd rating and needs to be as close to the one made for the motor as possible.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

when looking for a replacement, you need to stay in the same MFD range, voltage range, (as mentioned) and even look at the physical size (to fit back in the cover). but, there is a centrifugal switch in series with that start cap that cuts out about 60-80% rpm. if that switch is not making contact, your cap is not in circuit and the motor will act like a bad start capacitor.

here is a decent cap check:
http://www.wikihow.com/Check-a-Start-Capacitor


start capacitors run from 40 - 1200 MFD, and run caps about 2 - 60 MFD (much lower).


----------



## Bluesssman (Jan 31, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Well you can't just put any capacitor on a motor. Each has it's own mfd rating and needs to be as close to the one made for the motor as possible.


Agreed, I was just offering a starting place to find the capacitor he needed. Sorry if I over step my bounds. I will refrain from doing it again.

Gary


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you did nothing wrong by providing a link*



Bluesssman said:


> Agreed, I was just offering a starting place to find the capacitor he needed. Sorry if I over step my bounds. I will refrain from doing it again.
> 
> Gary


The link is the source for the capacitor, and none was prescribed, so no big deal. 
:no: 
Carry on. :thumbsup:


----------

